# Jet Riving knife



## Deejerm (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello all. Long time reader first time poster. I currently own a Jet JPS-10TS table saw and I am wondering if anyone knows of an aftermarket Riving knife? I don't care for the anti kickback on the one that comes with it and I don't always want to use the blade guard. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

The BORK (http://www.theborkstore.com/) seems to be the only true riving knife out there. 
I just ordered one, will be arrived when I come back home.

Otherwise there is the sharkguard though not a true riving knife (http://www.thesharkguard.com/sharksplitter.php)
Hope it helps.


----------



## Leeway (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually that is kinda backwards. What Bob makes is not a true riving knife in the sense that it does need to be adjusted at certain blade heights to be lower than the blade.
Bob may, however have newer models that I haven't seen that may indeed be a true riving knife, so contacting him might be a good starting point.

We do make true riving knives for all saws that are originally designed to use a riving knife. In other words, the mounting point moves up and down with the blade.
In all cases for those, ours is a true riving knife that doesn't require any adjustment at any blade height to be below the blade and allow non through cuts.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know the definition of "true riving knife", but the BORK rises, falls, and tilts with the blade, and can be set so that it remains below the top of the blade at all blade heights.

I also don't know if it'll fit the Jet Proshop….definitely contact Bob to check.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I wondered about the adjustment to the blade height when I followed the link to the Bork website. Still, the nature of the rounded top edge of the Bork looks to me like there will be quite a gap between the top of the blade and the knife when they are set to the same height.

Did I see correctly that the Bork costs $150? Seems expensive to me. I own one of those ridiculously expensive SawStop saws and a replacement riving knife is $15.00. Perhaps I was wrong on the Bork.


----------



## Deejerm (Feb 5, 2016)

Ya I was thinking I could find a little shark fin shaped Riving knife that would slide in right where the blade guard would be. I may have to just see if I can have one made. I mean the blade guard goes up and down and side to side with the blade. It seems like it should be a normal selling product.


----------



## Leeway (Aug 15, 2011)

Since your saw is already designed to use a riving knife, you would not need the BORK.
It is basically designed to retrofit some splitter based saws with a riving knife. They come with extra mounting hardware that you simply would not need due to the saws design.
I make them that attach our guards on the top, but I could easily make one with a shark fin style instead. I make them out of 304 stainless steel in three choices of thickness..
Lead time might be about a week on such an item.
Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Deejerm (Feb 5, 2016)

Lee,

I can't message because I haven't made 5 posts yet. Can you message me?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I wondered about the adjustment to the blade height when I followed the link to the Bork website. Still, the nature of the rounded top edge of the Bork looks to me like there will be quite a gap between the top of the blade and the knife when they are set to the same height.
> 
> Did I see correctly that the Bork costs $150? Seems expensive to me. I own one of those ridiculously expensive SawStop saws and a replacement riving knife is $15.00. Perhaps I was wrong on the Bork.
> 
> - Kazooman


The knife on my BORK is about 3/16" from the blade…it's a constant. The BORK is a retrofit, not a replacement, so they're really an apples to oranges comparison. The SS riving knife will not fit older saws that don't have a riving knife….the BORK will fit many older pre-riving knife saws.


----------



## Leeway (Aug 15, 2011)

Right.
It stays the same distance from the blade, but the height of the knife in relation to the top tooth on the blade changes at different elevations. That is adjustable on it so that you can set it to do non through cuts regardless of the blade height. That is mainly because of the way the blade swings up and down.
Some riving knived saws work that way too, but most move the arbor straight up and down. I said most, but I will just say many. I haven't studied all saws internal designs. 
That type of arbor mechanism makes designing a riving knife much easier than the swing up type arbors.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

The BORK is not a riving knife. If you go to the BORK website linked above you will see the very first line on the page reads as follows:

"The BORK (Bolt-On Ripping Knife) is a retrofit table saw splitter that works much like a riving knife."

As others have said a riving knife stays the same distance from the top of the blade at all blade heights. The BORK does not do this. I have one of the earliest models of the bork (mine is made of aluminum back in the days before steel was even an option for the thing) and have been using it for years. It has a number of limitations that riving knives do not have. The largest being the need to adjust height of the BORK, the second is that it is nowhere near as sturdy as a true riving knife. Its sole advantage over a splitter is the ability to use it in non-through cuts. Of course a riving knife is of pretty limited value in non-through cuts. Frankly if I had the purchase to do over again I would have gotten a splitter over the BORK.


----------

